# MY DIY PORTABLE STUDIO LIGHT = SUPER CHEAP TOO



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

Dear friends.
Now, I get money from Wedding Photography and Portrait Photography too. Yes, I have 6 Canon Flashes, But I need bigger and stronger One for fill light at Out door Portrait Photos. BUT The typical Professional Studio Lights are Big and Expensive = From $350 to 1200 US Dollar Each. Yes, I research in Amazon and Found that Great and Cheap " Neewer 250 Watts, Studio flash/ Strobe modeling light only $ 69 US Dollars. Yes, I get one as sample. But This Studio light/ Flash is require 110 V power, I must do DIY = make cheap and Light weight Battery Packs and Transformer to get 110 V power from 12 V 12 A. of 2 Cheap Batteries ( Each Battery = $ 18 US Dollars 12 V at 12 A and I connect as Series connection with 10 Amps. Fuse.. Yes, This system work great for me 1,000 Flashes and 6 Hours Model Lighting.
NO, I do not know that the Flash Tube, and 75 Watts Modelling Light will long last, But Only $ 69 US Dollars, After It gone Bad, I will buy the New NEEWER Light and throw the bad one away. TOTAL COST OF MY NEW PORTABLE STUDIO LIGHT = $ 69 + $ 18 + $ 18 + $ 20 us. dollars TRANSFORMER = $125 US. DOLLARS
Enjoy.
Surapon

PS. Yes, With Umbrella or Big Soft box out door, The Wind is enemy of This Lighting system, That why I start DIY. just use Plastic Lens of Old 2 4 Fluorescent Office lighting fixture, and 3 pieces of Metal, and build add on removable LENS / LIGHT modifier/ Light Softner.

httpa//www.amazon.com/NEEWER-Studio-Flash-Strobe-Modeling/dp/B0043GZQOC/ref=srb1b10?ie=UTF8&qid=1425746016&sr=8-10&keywords=studio+lighting


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

MY DIY PORTABLE STUDIO LIGHT = SUPER CHEAP TOO


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

MY DIY PORTABLE STUDIO LIGHT = SUPER CHEAP TOO


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

MY DIY PORTABLE STUDIO LIGHT = SUPER CHEAP TOO


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

MY DIY PORTABLE STUDIO LIGHT = SUPER CHEAP TOO


----------



## tpatana (Nov 30, 2015)

Some time ago I did almost identical 

I just used my old motorcycle lead-acid battery, and 300W inverter I had bought from Frys years ago. Worked easily 500+ clicks on it. Cost was basically zero since I already had all of those.


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Some time ago I did almost identical
> 
> I just used my old motorcycle lead-acid battery, and 300W inverter I had bought from Frys years ago. Worked easily 500+ clicks on it. Cost was basically zero since I already had all of those.



Thanks, dear friend tpatana.
For Lights, Umbrellas, and Soft Boxes, I love the Cheapo + Great = Made in China.
Have a great work Week.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank Surapon friend, for sharing your knowledge with us.


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Thank Surapon friend, for sharing your knowledge with us.



You are welcome, Sir, Dear great Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Have a great work week.
Surapon.


----------



## applecider (Nov 30, 2015)

Great build and well documented too!

But gee Surapon you'd think with all the money you're saving, you could show a little smile?


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

applecider said:


> Great build and well documented too!
> 
> But gee Surapon you'd think with all the money you're saving, you could show a little smile?



Thank you, Sir, dear friend applecider
Well, I use wireless remote control to shoot my self---If I smile, ---Ha, Ha, Ha---I must to be CRAZY MAN.
Have a great wprk week, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 1, 2015)

Very cool rig!!!


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Thank Surapon friend, for sharing your knowledge with us.



+1

Thank you Mr Surapon.

Have a great day.


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2015)

cayenne said:


> Very cool rig!!!



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. cayenne
Have a great work week.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2015)

Click said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Thank Surapon friend, for sharing your knowledge with us.
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. Click.
Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## cayenne (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello Mr. Surapon,

I have a question about the Neewer rectangular softball in a couple of your pics.....

What size is that?
It appears to be an "umbrella" style rig, in that it looks easy to close and open up..is that the case?

I wonder if there is a grid you could attach to something like this? I really might consider getting something like this and the cheap strobe like you worked with here, as a low cost method for me to start trying to learn about shooting strobes at home.....

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## surapon (Dec 3, 2015)

cayenne said:


> Hello Mr. Surapon,
> 
> I have a question about the Neewer rectangular softball in a couple of your pics.....
> 
> ...



Dear friend Cayenne.
Yes, The 2 X 4 feet soft box that I use I do not want to have grids on the front, because I want soft+ spread Light to cover 2-3 person in group shot. Umbrellar type Regtangular soft box, very easy to open and close, Plus just attached the Thin White cloth for soft light on the front. Or you can have the Black grid too= http://www.amazon.com/Ribbon-Grid-Crate-Strip-Soft/dp/B0039UVB9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_421_6?ie=UTF8&dpID=21ua1XcykwL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0MD2G4WT93WG3VB2WKKA

http://www.amazon.com/Neewer%C2%AE-Photography-Photo-Studio-Lighting/dp/B00IF34CWQ

I love Cheap Light and Great Light for me Too.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------

